# Out-Shoot the SHeriff Campaign Fund Raiser for David Morgan



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

*When*: November 6th, Sunday. 
*Time*: 1pm-5pm
*Where*: Blackwater River Tactical Range 
6380 Jeff Ates Road
Milton Florida 32583 (located 3 miles off Exit 31 I-10) 25 minutes from Downtown Pensacola.
*Why*: To raise campaign fund for Sheriff Morgans re-election 
*Cost*: $50.00 per challenge

This is you chance to Out-Shoot the Sheriff and raise some campaign funds for Sheriff Morgan's Re-Election AND get some range time!. You can challenge the Sheriff in Shotgun Trap and or Pistol plate shooting as many times as you want up to the $500.00 maximum campaign contribution. $50.00/ per challenge

All the guns, ammo, eyes and ear protection will be provided for your challenge. You may also bring your own. All donations must be made by check. 

Guys and gals please spread the word. Regardless of all other politics, Sheriff Morgan is the largest advocate of the Second Amendment that we have ever had in Escambia County. The Sheriff sets the tone for use of defensive force in the county and he wants you to be able to defend yourself and your family.


You may Contact Capt Ron Beermünder to sign-up to get details.
Email: [email protected] or Call (850) 266-2325


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*The best elected official*

During my 19 years in Escambia County, Sheriff David Morgan has been the ONLY elected official who I have been proud I voted for and supported. He has done what he said he would do if elected in as so far as humanly possible.

The date is on my calendar.

Let us all support our honest, professional Sheriff.

Tom


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah we have barney fife over here in okaloosa and the past sheriff is in jail...Congrats to ya'll for having a better than most Sheriff!


----------



## 11101110111 (Sep 21, 2011)

What if I out-shoot him? 

Free bump.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

11101110111 said:


> What if I out-shoot him?
> 
> Free bump.



You win the election.


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

I am an Escambia County Deputy and proud of our Sheriff. I plan on attending for some fun.


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

looking forward to the shoot....bump


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*This weekend*

Remember it will be a fun event.
Spectators FREE.
Come on out and shoot with the Sheriff.

Vote to re-elect David Morgan as Escambia County Sheriff.

Tom


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

"out shoot the Sheriff" isn't very descriptive... What are the parameters of the shoot? Are we talking scored static targets, speed drills, plate runs, what exactly?


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

Even if you arent going to shoot, you get to see the best private range anywhere near here.

Fun.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Sunday afternoon Nov 6*

Shoot handguns or shotgun that will be provided by the range.

Your choice.

See you there. No charge to watch.

Tom


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

Gentlemen,
This is my first time sponsoring a fundraising even like this. It's never been done before, so things are subject to change.

Trap challenge: Best out of 10 clays or until someone misses. Subject to change.
Use my Beretta 390 shotgun or bring your own 12 gauge.

Pistol Plate Challenge: Using My Glock or Sig 226 9mm. Or bring your own pistol and ammo.
10 eight inch plates at 50', you have 10 bullets, all must be knocked down, miss plates are 5 seconds added to overall time. Best time wins. 

Explosive Tannerite Targets: M60 machine gun demo and full auto tommy gun demo. If you want to shoot a tommy gun, bring at least 50 rounds of factory .45 cal. NO RELOADS

Free to watch. 1pm-5pm 
6380 Jeff Ates Road Milton Florida 32583. We are next to the new private prison, NOTthe Santa Rosa Jail or state prison! We are one mile east of the SRSO on route 90 in East Milton.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*A great day!*

Helloo Cap'n Ron,

You presented a great program. We really like your facility.

My wife and I really enjoyed the demos and the shooting. She is used to shooting her S & W 38 special left handed, but enjoyed shooting your Glock. She claims she would have done better with her left handed revolver.

There were some good, straight shooting folks out there, but Sheriff David Morgan proved he is the best. Not only is he the best Sheriff Escambia County has ever had, he can handle a handgun.

Tom & Bobbie


----------

